# 2006 World Series Thread



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The first game of the 2006 World Series between the St. Louis Cardinals and the Detroit Tigers
is Saturday (tonight) starting at 8 p.m. Eastern time. All games will be televised on FOX, and will
also be broadcast in HD where available.


```
Game 1  [COLOR="Red"]STL 7[/COLOR] - DET 2   
Game 2  DET 3 - STL 1
Game 3  [COLOR="red"]STL 5[/COLOR] - DET 0  
Game 4  [COLOR="red"]STL 5[/COLOR] - DET 4
Game 5  [COLOR="red"]STL 4[/COLOR] - DET 2
```
UPDATE:
*WORLD SERIES OVER!*

:icon_da: *CARDS WIN!!! :dance01: CARDS WIN!!! :dance01: CARDS WIN!!! :dance01: CARDS WIN!!! * :icon_da:

*The St. Louis Cardinals win in 5 and are the 2006 CHAMPIONS OF BASEBALL!*​


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

The big question: Can the National League win a game this year?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

In the top of the 8th it looks very likely that the National League will win a game.


----------



## jovac (Oct 16, 2006)

Go Cards!!!


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Done Deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I love it. So many predictions about how the Cardinals didn't have a chance, and how the Detroit pitching, batting, fielding, everything, was so clearly superior to the Cardinals that the only problem Detroit would have is being able to control their laughter long enough to play.

I wonder how much laughter there was in the Tiger locker room after the game? Could their problem have been they actually believed all the hype?

This is not over, and for all I know the Tigers will take the next four game straight. But it was a great start to the series as far as I was concerned.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Win at all costs. Kenny Rogers using pine tar to butter his pitches??

Go Detroit, win one for Thomas Magnum!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From today's Woot.... You too can own this for $289.99.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I saw that earlier this morning...ought to be a big hit with Cardinals fans. :sure:

Cool composite pic, and the Archos AV700 40GB 7" Portable Media Player for only $289.99+$5 shipping
is a super deal but I'm really trying to resist the urge to _woot!_ again before the end of the month! :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Note adjusted schedule for game 5 in post #1. 

The 5th game of the WS will be played Friday, Oct. 28 at 8:00 pm. 
If needed, games 6 and 7 will be played per the original schedule


----------



## Shanew1289 (Oct 28, 2006)

Go Cards!


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Cards Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jumpingja :jumpingja :jumpingja :jumpingja


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats to the WORLD CHAMPION St Louis Cardinals !!!!!!!!!!

Hats off to the Tigers for a great year too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jovac (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes congratulations to the World Champion St. Louis Cardinals. I must admit with all the overconfidence of the national sports media and many of the Detroit fans, it really makes this special. No one gave us a chance and all the Cards did was flat-out win every aspect of the series. Great series, good time to be a Cards fan.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The 2006 World Series is over and baseball locker rooms have been cleaned out until next year.
Whether your team won or lost, did you watch the games in HD or SD, or not at all? And if you
did, what was _your_ impression of FOX's tv broadcast of the series?

Also, read the tv ratings and what others think and say on the subject here.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

I watched the games in HD ( OTA ). I thought the picture was good but the sound, or should I say announcers, were ###!%#. Thank goodness for the mute button.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I think it's time to unstick this thread. Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I think you're right. :sure: 

I'll wave my magic wand and PM a mod. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nah, not until next year. Oops..... it is next year. :lol:


----------

